# Buckmark Sights



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a Browning Buckmark that shoots to the right about an inch at 25 yards and I have adjustable sights so which way should I move the rear sight to get it on mark?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

> WINDAGE:
> 
> To move the point of impact to the right, turn the screw
> located on the right side in a clockwise direction (Figure 9).
> ...


http://media.browning.com/pdf/om/buckmark22_03218_om_s.pdf


----------



## J. R. Weems (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, you move you rear sight in the direction you want the impact to go.


----------

